# toronto @ This is a test! (please ignore)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Meet added to the rally programme. The Meet is at This is a test! (please ignore) in toronto, Wrexham starting 22/05/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=545

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn...............just started without me.............. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------

